# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  ORT-JTAG - Samsung Galaxy 5 - GT-I5500 / GT-I5503 Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot

## Shamseldeen Victory

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [26 Apr 2011]  *Description :*  *Samsung GT-I5500 Repair Dead Boot*  *Samsung GT-I5503 Repair Dead Boot*   *Released Stuffs :*   Samsung GT-I5500 Repair File Samsung GT-I5500 JTAG Pinout Samsung GT-I5500 Instructions Samsung GT-I5500 SM Samsung GT-I5500 Repair Video Samsung GT-I5503 Repair File Samsung GT-I5503 JTAG Pinout Samsung GT-I5503 Instructions Samsung GT-I5503 SM Samsung GT-I5503 Repair Video   *More About Update :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Full Flashes Uploaded :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Previous Update :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *CDMA NEWS :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

